# Was muss ich einstellen, um Emails vom internet zu empfangen?



## xloouch (8. Januar 2004)

hallo zusammen

Habs bis jetzt fertig gebracht, dass ich emails versenden kann, aber mit dem empfangen haperts. wo muss ich was konfigurieren. gibts da ein programm dazu?
Oder auch, um via email-programm darauf zuzugreifen...

mit sendmail hatte ich kein problem. das klappt ohne probleme..

Vielen dank für eure Antworten/Anregungen.

MFG

Xloouch


----------



## DiveSurfer (8. Januar 2004)

nabend mit was willst denn deine mails versenden ?

und was sagen deine log files zu?


----------



## xloouch (9. Januar 2004)

versendet werden die mails ja via named.. ich habs probiert. auf meinen schul account, sowie auf den account eines kollegen.. sie sind angekommen. aber das empfangen klappt einfach nicht.

die meldung des mail-servers der schule lautet:

your message bla bla has been delayed for some or all of intended recipients

...
...
...

naja.. ich weiss nicht, wo ich was verändern sollte, dns name stimmt.. usw...

via ssh komme ich von ausserhalb auf den server, via http nicht.. naja.

gruss

ps. Wieso soll ich in den logfiles schauen.. rausgehen tun sie ja...


----------



## DiveSurfer (9. Januar 2004)

sorry aber ich glaube ich versteh nich so recht was du vor hast ... 
mit was willst denn deine mails empafangen?


----------



## xloouch (9. Januar 2004)

tschuldige nicht mit named, sondern mit sendmail werden die mails versendet...

also ich probiers mal, meine gedankengänge zu erklähren.

ich probiere mit meinem server emails zu empfangen. 

ich weiss nicht, wieso es nicht , das einzige, was ich mir denken kann ist, dass meine Firewall falsch konfiguriert ist. senden geht, empfangen geht nicht.

bsp. 

email von bla@bla.com an hoschi@schule.de

das klapt.

aber 

email von hoschi@schule.de an bla@bla.com 

klapt nicht...


----------



## DiveSurfer (9. Januar 2004)

willst du die mail über ein pop3 konto abrufen ?
und die sollen dann lokal geliefert werden ..?


----------



## Christian Fein (9. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von xloouch _
> *tschuldige nicht mit named, sondern mit sendmail werden die mails versendet...
> 
> also ich probiers mal, meine gedankengänge zu erklähren.
> ...



Weiss schule.de überhaupt von bla.com?

Sprich kann er gefunden werden? Ist schule.de die IP von bla.com bekannt?


----------



## xloouch (9. Januar 2004)

@DiveSurver

Ja, würde ich gerne, wenns geht auch von ausserhalb...
Hinzu kommt noch ein kleines anderes Problem. Via ssh kann ich von ausserhalb auch meinen server zugreiffen, aber via http geht das nicht.. Frag mich nicht wieso auf dem Server sind die ports (1-30000) testhalber offen..
darum verstehe ich es auch nicht...

@Christian

Wie meinst du das? In der Sendmail Konfiguration habe ich bei 

Sende ausgehende Mail durch Host:             direkt

angegeben..

sollte ich dort meine IP-Adresse angeben, um auch mails zu empfangen?


----------



## Christian Fein (9. Januar 2004)

Der Server der dir Mails schicken will muss natürlich die IP deines Servers kennen,
sonst geht das natürlich nicht.

Also anders gefragt:
Du hast eine Feste IP mit deinem Server?
Und deine Domain mit der der Server läuft ist auch bekannt bei den grossen Nameservern?


----------



## xloouch (9. Januar 2004)

ich hab ne dyndns adresse.. somit sollte sie eigentlich eingetragen sein. Hoffe ich jedenfalls.

so wie ich das protokoll kenne, wird die ip-adresse mitgesendet.. ich hoffe einfach, dass es nicht die interne ip-adresse mitsenden. ich habs jetzt mal so geändert:

Sende ausgehende Mail durch Host:    meinHost.dyndns.info

könnte vielleicht das das problem lösen?


----------



## Christian Fein (9. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von xloouch _
> *ich hab ne dyndns adresse.. somit sollte sie eigentlich eingetragen sein. Hoffe ich jedenfalls.
> 
> so wie ich das protokoll kenne, wird die ip-adresse mitgesendet.. ich hoffe einfach, dass es nicht die interne ip-adresse mitsenden. ich habs jetzt mal so geändert:
> ...



Es geht doch um das empfange von Mails.

Dann musst du doch nicht ausgehende Mails konfigurieren. Wichtig ist das der Sender 
deinen Rechner findet sprich:

to: rolf@meinHost.dynds.info


----------



## xloouch (10. Januar 2004)

also. wenn ich mit meinem schulaccount das email lese, was ich von meinem Server geschickt habe, kann ich ein reply schreiben. Es nimmt also die Adresse, von wo ich es geschickt habe.. das klappt, aber nach ein paar stunden kommt dann die meldung, dass es nicht gesendet worden konnte und in der warteschlaufe sitzt..


----------



## Christian Fein (10. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von xloouch _
> *also. wenn ich mit meinem schulaccount das email lese, was ich von meinem Server geschickt habe, kann ich ein reply schreiben. Es nimmt also die Adresse, von wo ich es geschickt habe.. das klappt, aber nach ein paar stunden kommt dann die meldung, dass es nicht gesendet worden konnte und in der warteschlaufe sitzt.. *



Das erklärt immer noch nicht ob der Schulserver deinen Homeserver
erreicht.

kannst du ihn denn anpingen?


----------



## xloouch (10. Januar 2004)

via ssh komm ich vom schulnetz auf meinen server.. das klappt..
via http komm ich nicht drauf..

und anpingen geht auch...


----------

